# Snake I.D please guys and gals....



## PremierPythons (Nov 6, 2013)

If you could help me out with the species that'd be great


----------



## Firepac (Nov 6, 2013)

Based on 'comma' around the eye, reddish tinge and general body shape, I would say Yellow Faced Whip


----------



## jase75 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes its a Yellow faced whip snake. The comma around the eye is a dead give away.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 6, 2013)

The black comma is a black ring surrounding the eye, with a backwards pointing leg at the bottom. Each side of the comma is surrounded by a yellow ring that is discontinuous at both the top and the bottom. Hence the name “Yellow-faced”. The species also has a thin black line from nostril to nostril, also edged with yellow (below). _Demansia psammophis_. 

Blue

I should also mention that there another 12 species of whip snake here, most of which have a “black comma” of some description. They either have obvious additional head marking or the leg on the comma sweeps further back and where bordered by yellow, the yellow is about double or more the length for _D. psammophis_.


----------

